# Tom Oberheim & Dave Smith Introduce the OB-6



## zolhof (Jan 21, 2016)

Minilogue, MatrixBrute and now this.. holy cow!


----------



## Øivind (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks and sounds incredible!


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 21, 2016)

Amazing! 

I have one big problem with it though, the LEDs on it are orange. That’s Sequential’s colors. This makes the synth look very similar to a Prophet-6, just with some different knobs, and SEM chips. Yes, yes, I know that means it will indeed sound different. But the LEDs have to be blue. This just isn’t right!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 21, 2016)

The led's and also the color inside the wheels. Kind of makes the pin stripes look out of place. Hm, on second thought... looking at the photos posted at Sweetwater, it doesn't look that bad. It does sound nice though! And that's what really matters!!!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 21, 2016)

Holy Obersmith , now we're talking . That certainly brought a smile to my face !! Very much looking forward to hearing more .


----------



## EC2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh my... instant love affair!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 24, 2016)

Dave Smith hates blue LEDs when PARs and MACs shine down.
Tom Oberheim hates red and yellow under stage or trade show lighting.
Orange was a good compromise.
Glad I bought 4 x Studio Electronics Multi Oscillator iIn Euro style and a chassis as my starter kit.
Otherwise I might have jumped on this.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 24, 2016)

I love the sounds I have heard so far in the videos that have been posted. It's a different sound than I already have in my other synths and would complement things really nicely. Not sure if I _really_ need it. Also, maybe if I can sell off a few things that I haven't really been using. We'll see.


----------



## owenave (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been an OBX & OBXA fan for years. Used to own both and did some factory programs for the original OBX and for several peoples OBX's custom sounds. I had to sell mine because no midi. The only think I wish they would have made a 8 voice or a 12 voice instead. I wish there was a rack model of it in the future.


----------



## EvanArnett (Feb 9, 2016)

They have a Prophet 6 at a local Guitar Center, and it sounds fantastic. Not beefy like a Moog, more cutting. I have never had the privilege of playing a proper vintage VCO poly, but this thing sounded really wonderful. However, INHALT's OB6 demo sounds far better (to my taste) than their P6 demo. I really can't wait to try this thing in person.


----------



## apessino (Feb 10, 2016)

That demo is amazing - so rich and musical, it is actually nice to listen to on its own.


----------

